# SA 15 1 Southern Bluefin Tuna from Stealth



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Finally caught a tuna from the yak after quite a few paddle strokes.There has been a few about Kangaroo Island lately so a few of us went out this morning from Weatern River Cove .KI Kidand myself left pretty early followed by Drew Andrew and Shep.As the day warmed up the wind abated.While the boys drifted their pilchards ,I took my Halco for a drag and came up with a good fish around 11 KG.Don;t know how the others went but one was enough for me as I was sitting in a bucket of blood.Top result from a great day.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Cracking fish mate. Looked like an awesome day to be on the water.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Awesome Catch,

That would have put up a great fight.

Did you need to tether it or do you have a fish bag?


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Awesome stuff!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2013)

That's awesome. I rate that much higher than our longtails. Well done!


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Awesome Russell, how does it feel to be the first to get a SBT on sportsfishing tackle from a yak?


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Baller! 

And how great are the conditions!


----------



## JRF1973 (Dec 7, 2012)

Great effort.


----------



## samrota (Mar 27, 2008)

AWESOME!!!!!

What a catch from the Yak.

Geez, i miss living over there. Great place.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Nicely done, mate. That will get the blood up among some of your crow eater colleagues. I reckon there'll be a bit of paddling and trolling HLPs going on down there soon. Are they seasonal or there all year round?

Kev


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

DennisT said:


> Awesome Catch,
> 
> That would have put up a great fight.
> 
> Did you need to tether it or do you have a fish bag?


Just jammed it in the hatch.Holds more than you think.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

kanganoe said:


> DennisT said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome Catch,
> ...


Great working getting it on board - and in board ;-)

Congrats again


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

sunshiner said:


> Nicely done, mate. That will get the blood up among some of your crow eater colleagues. I reckon there'll be a bit of paddling and trolling HLPs going on down there soon. Are they seasonal or there all year round?
> They are seasonal sunshiner.Dec to april about.I have allways envied those Qld pelagics that you get so it feels good to get something similar.
> Kev


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Scott said:


> Awesome Russell, how does it feel to be the first to get a SBT on sportsfishing tackle from a yak?


I am not the first Scott.Today we were out with a guy called shep who landed one here last year though he is not on this forum.Still feels goood though.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Great fish and what conditions to catch it in. 
Can it get any better than that.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

kanganoe said:


> Scott said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome Russell, how does it feel to be the first to get a SBT on sportsfishing tackle from a yak?
> ...


Nice fish, well done.
They have been at it for a while down in Tassie
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=40128&hilit=sbt

Was Shep on holidays from Grafton and on a dune AI?


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow. Hello sashimi.

Out of interest, how much would a single fish like that be worth. Might help on the dollars spent on tackle versus return in fish value scale.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

*Sensational * 

Let's hope Andy and Drew can get amongst them also. Fished with them recently and i know they were hoping to have a shot at them while over their.

Good luck to all of you.

Edit; Bummer i just remembered Drew was only going for 2 days.

Steve


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

What a great catch. Full credit to you.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

paulo said:


> kanganoe said:
> 
> 
> > Scott said:
> ...


My thoughts too Paulo. Can't be too many Sheps on kayaks in OZ.

RIPPER RUSSELL!

trev


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Great catch there mate would have been a great fight. Bet you're looking forward to a few more strokes with that lure out the back soon.


----------



## TouringTom (Mar 6, 2012)

excellent catch, did it give you a good run. Conditions seemed to be perfect.

Cheers

Tom


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Exceptional Russel, sweet dreams mate i know Shep was on such a high last year when he caught his. Shep is originally from WA married a KI girl and had lived in SA for many years. Has never owned an AI and has shunned all my attempts to get him in mine :lol: Has owned many different yaks from a Mirage to random plastics to a prowler. So ther must be more than one yak fisher in OZ called Shep  This one is a very talented artist google Shep KI artist.

Looked like a top day what a buzz for you, so are you now keen to nail number 2 ???? How many kms from shore or is that classified information??


----------



## fishstix (Dec 18, 2011)

Congrats on a fine catch,... I guess you must have notched up a few k's that morning.

How long did it take to land? Looked like you had perfect conditions....well done!

regards peter


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Congrats on the tuna mate, a fantastic result.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

great result indeed!
im heading out via fishermans beach in the next 6 weeks once i get the surgeons all clear to paddle....
been thinking of towing the stealth the 16klm offshore to the tuna grounds that worked last year on a flat glassy day and then jump in and start trolling and see what happens....went out in lumpy seas three days ago and got hammered by wind and seas in a stink boat...not good fun...

great SBT!!!

awesome


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Absolutely bloody fantastic Russell - was a privilege for Drew and me to be there on the water with you, Snow and Shep that day, even though we were not near you when you hooked up. Many thanks to you and KiKid for organizing. we had a great day with Shep although the best I did was a 45cm slimy mack. Amazing bit of coast.
















More Pics of our bit of the trip here viewtopic.php?f=17&t=59381


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Great result Kanganoe. With that amount of blood around drifiting off KI, one fish would have been enough for me too.
Cheers
Bob


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Top effort mate, would love to get a tuna of the kayak one of these days


----------



## Sensei (Jan 16, 2009)

Haven't been able to get to KI for 12 months. Must do's every time my wife and I get there is visit Shep's studio and do lots of kayak fishing / exploring. Didn't know Shep was into kayak's tho. To catch any fish in a kayak is a buzz, a BFT would be amazing. Well done


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

Well done
Awesome fish


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Fantastic. Must have felt great to get the hit and know that your on. Congratulations


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome mate.
Have hopes of doing that myself in the next couple of years.


----------



## codfinder (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow. That must have gave you a good scrap.


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

nice! what dreams are made of


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm stoked for you Russell. What an awesome experience it must have been, especially on the troll.
We had a great day out ourselves... only a few bits and pieces in the catch department for me, but a privilege to be able to fish those waters nevertheless.
Sorry we missed you on your return.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Fish blood, Goldy, hmmm. Definitely stop at one.
That's a prize right there. I can't even begin to understand how hard they must go.


----------

